# Anybody heard about Torgeir Bryn ?



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Played 3 games back in 1989. He's the only Norwegian to play in the NBa.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

white360 said:


> Played 3 games back in 1989. He's the only Norwegian to play in the NBa.



Ok.................................................................... and?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Don't really remember the guy but I pulled his stats from those 3 games, he totaled 4 points made which were all from the FT line, had 2 rebounds, 2 steals, 1 block, and 1 turnover.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

white360 said:


> Played 3 games back in 1989. He's the only Norwegian to play in the NBa.


I didn't know that, I'm from Denmark and there has never been an NBA player from here, but I'm a bit surprised that a Norwegian has played in the NBA. I used to watch some of the games from the Norwegian league on TV2Norge, they were quite entertaining. Norwegian sports-commentators are extremely funny, and very emotional(loud) when calling the games.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Isn't Christian Drejer from denmark


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

white360 said:



> Isn't Christian Drejer from denmark


Yeah, he was drafted by the Nets last year, but I'm not that sure he will be in the NBA. He isn't playing that much in Barcelona, and his progress seems a bit slow. But when he wants to, he is very talented and can do just about anything on the court: shoot, dribble, pass, and play _some_ defense.


----------



## AK74 (May 11, 2008)

I saw him playing with New York Knicks here in White Plains in Westchester Summer League. The guy was head above all others with his skills, size and strength. But what happened was - American players did not pass the ball to the white foreigner, and American referees whistled him immediately upon each his move or touching the ball. Often he was fouled clearly and brutally and still HE was called for BS like travel or such. Great guy and great player. But in a wrong place.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Hahaha!! No way you just brought up Torgeir Bryn!! Holy crap dude, me and my uncle have joked about him for the last 19 years!! Not because of his heritage, just because he was one of those "who the heck is this guy and whatever happened to him" kind of players. He was just one of those roster fillers for preseason and only ended up in a couple of games as Weasel noted, but his name always stuck with me. Awesome. You made my day by evoking his name, I don't think are many people on this board who remember, but as someone who does I really appreciate this thread!


----------

